
NASA Testing Portable Robot Surgeon - gibsonf1
http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,267083,00.html?sPage=fnc.technology/innovation
======
jkush
A family friend has been working on some project designing medical systems for
future manned space missions, specifically to Mars. I think it's funded by
NASA but not sure. I wish I had his brains!

I wonder if YC has gotten any space based applications?

